# [THEME]LOCKRINGS (JB+ICS) All Car Logos!



## mkeller96

Mod Type:: Theme

Difficulty:: Very Easy

Mod Status:: Stable

Apply In:: Other (See Description)

Requires Root:: Yes

Source:: 
*LOCKRINGS for Jellybean and ICS *

Starting a new thread of custom Lockrings 
Main Focus: Car Logos

Car Logos:








Examples of my work:









*** REQUESTS** PLEASE READ!*

- PLEASE POST AN ATTACHMENT OF THE PICTURE THAT IS AT LEAST 216x216 px, THAT YOU WANT IN THE LOCKRING. 
-If its a car logo please give me the name of car company and i will pick the best image if one is not included
- preferable a circle/simple image that is easy to cut out whites/blacks from the main image.
- Give me time, as i'm doing it for free!
Credits:FaithCry(veedubs&Nissan)

https://www.dropbox.com/sh/zzs29jva5mrmcr8/VcNIaRfk0Z (Link to individual Lockrings)


----------



## mkeller96

*Tutorial and FAQ*

*Metamorph*: (will not work with JB)
0.Do a Nandroid Backup
1.Download Desired image/zip and place it somewhere on your sdcard.
2.Download and open Metamorph
3.Hit Unzip/Extract new theme
4.Select the zip that you just put on the sdcard.
5.Select apply all or select the file and hit apply it.

*Alternative for JB:*
0.Do a Nandroid backup
1.Download Desired image/zip and place it somewhere on your sdcard
2.Download and open ZipThemer
3.Hit Settings 
4.Hit Edify
5.Hit Browse...and find the Rom.zip that you are currently using 
6.Hit Configure...
7.Hit +Theme(find your image.zip)
8.Hit Build it!
9.Reboot into recovery 
10.Install the zip that you just created should be on the root of the sdcard ending in -update.zip


----------



## sublimaze

I'll take you up on the offer. Thanks!


----------



## sublimaze

Looks fantastic! Thanks for doing this


----------



## TerrorCandii

Link doesn't have the files. Really want that Volkswagen one. Do you have a mirror link?


----------



## robbi24r

You still taking requests on this?

Sent from my XT897 using Xparent Red Tapatalk 2


----------

